# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा > ज्योतिष: समस्या तथा निवारण >  JINDGI ME HURR TARAH SE PARESAN HU...KRIPAYA KOI JYOTISH GYAN RAKHNEY WALEY KARAN OR UPAY BATANEY KI KRIPA KARENGEY?

## Pankaj

NAME-PANKAJ KUMAR NIRALA
DOB-19/12/1978
TOB-10.10PM
PLACE OF BIRTH-DUMKA(NOW IN JHARKHAND)

DEAR ASTROLOGERS
NAMASKAR

MERA NAAM PANKAJ HAI AUR MERE DETAILS UPER LIKHEY HAI..
MAI JINDGI KE IS UMAR ME AAKER V BAHUT PARESAN HU.
NA JOB HAI
NA PAISEY
CAREER KE NAAM PER KUCH NAHI
JIS WAJAH SE NA TO MAI PARIWARIK AUR NA SAMJIK DAITYWA HI NIBHA PANEY ME ASAMARTH HU.
ACCHA KUCH HO AISA ABHI TAK NAHI HUA MERI JINDGI ME.

KYA KOI JYOTISH MITRA MERI IS SAMASHYA KA KARAN AUR USKEY NIWARAN KE LIYE KUCH MADAD KARENGEY?

BAHUT BAHUT DHANYAWAD

----------


## Rajat Vynar

डिवोर्स हो गया या होने वाला है?

प्रेमिकाओं की संख्या कुछ ज्यादा ही लग रही है?

----------


## Rajat Vynar

सिंह राशि, कन्या लग्न है आपका। चन्द्र में शनि की अन्तर्दशा चल रही है।

वर्ष 2005 तक जो कमाया था वो कहॉं गया?

एक हाथ से नहीं, दोनों हाथ से धन लुटाइए। जैसा कहा है वैसा ही हो जाएॅंगे।

----------


## Pankaj

> सिंह राशि, कन्या लग्न है आपका। चन्द्र में शनि की अन्तर्दशा चल रही है।
> 
> वर्ष 2005 तक जो कमाया था वो कहॉं गया?
> 
> एक हाथ से नहीं, दोनों हाथ से धन लुटाइए। जैसा कहा है वैसा ही हो जाएॅंगे।



sir saadi hui nahi divorce kaha se hoga.
haan yah sahi hai gf thi jaida lekin thalley aur bina paise walo ke paas kon tikta hai.
2005  kya abhi tak kuch v nahi kama paya me to lootaunga kaisey.
Msc passout hu /phd me enrolled v hu lekin kabbhi v kamaney ka mauka hi nahi mila.

koi upay ho to plz bataye

----------


## Pankaj

Attachment 911054
Mitra yah mere hand ki pix hai
pahley ki hai 

isey dekh ker aur meri details dekh ker plz kuch upay bata dijiye..

----------


## Unregistered

मेरी माताजी का वाक्य जिसे मई हमेशा याद रखता हूँ

'हारिये ना हिम्मत , बिसारिये ना राम'

आपने अपने बारे में जो भी बातें बताई उनमें सबसे अछि बात ये है की अब आपके पास खोने को कुछ भी नहीं हे, मतलब यही बेस्ट मौका हे कुछ करने के लिए

All the best

----------


## prem_sagar

> मेरी माताजी का वाक्य जिसे मई हमेशा याद रखता हूँ
> 
> 'हारिये ना हिम्मत , बिसारिये ना राम'
> 
> आपने अपने बारे में जो भी बातें बताई उनमें सबसे अछि बात ये है की अब आपके पास खोने को कुछ भी नहीं हे, मतलब यही बेस्ट मौका हे कुछ करने के लिए
> 
> All the best


मित्र को धन्यवाद , माता  जी के अनमोल वचन हमलोगो से शेयर करने के लिए

----------


## prem_sagar

प्रिय मित्र पंकज 
जैसा की कहा गया है , बहुधा हम अपना भविष्य खुले हाथ की रेखाओं में खोजते खोजते थैंक जाते है , तब जा के हमें पता चलता है की हमारी किस्मत तो हाथो की बंद मुट्ठी के कार्य बल में छुपी है।  
मित्र , हम में से हम एक को परम पिता ने कुछ अनूठी विशेषताएं दी है।  जरुरत है उसे खोजने की और आगे बढ़ाने की।  काम कोई छोटा बड़ा नहीं समझना चाहिए।  गिनती भी १ से ही शुरू होती होती है और अनन्त तक जाती है।  
कुछ छोटा सा , जिसमे आप आपने को सहज पाए कार्य प्रारम्भ करे नौकरी या फिर अपना काम  , बिना किसी लोग लाज की परवाह करे।  पहली बार में ही बड़ा न सोचे।  आप अपनी मदत करना शुरू करे , ईश्वर आपकी मदत करना शुरू कर देगा।  
जानता हु , पराजय के समय हिम्मत जुटा के फिर खड़े होने को कहना आसान है , करना मुश्किल।  लेकिन मेरे दोस्त जो इस समय आपने डगमगाते पैरो पे खड़े होने का सहस दिखाते  है वही विजयी  होते है।  नहीं तो  धूल धुसित पड़े रहने वालो को बहुदा  वक़्त  ख़ाक  में मिला देता है  . 
हमारी ये अपने प्रभु से दुवा है की वो आपकी मदत करे और आपको खुशिया दे।

----------


## prem_sagar

जब भी मन दुखी लगे , मंच पे आ जाया करे , कोई न कोई साथी होगा ही आपका होसला देने   के लिए , आपकी हिम्मत बढ़ाने के लिए।  बस आपको कार्य ( नौकरी , या कोई छोटा बिज़नेस , प्रेफर नौकरी को करे ,) करना शुरू करना पड़ेगा।  पहले से कार्य में हो तो उस कार्य में जी जान लगाना शुरू करना पड़ेगा

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> जब भी मन दुखी लगे , मंच पे आ जाया करे , कोई न कोई साथी होगा ही आपका होसला देने   के लिए , आपकी हिम्मत बढ़ाने के लिए।  बस आपको कार्य ( नौकरी , या कोई छोटा बिज़नेस , प्रेफर नौकरी को करे ,) करना शुरू करना पड़ेगा।  पहले से कार्य में हो तो उस कार्य में जी जान लगाना शुरू करना पड़ेगा


किसको सलाह दे रहे हैं? करोड़पति को?

हस्तरेखा देखकर तो और कन्फर्म हो गया— यह कुण्डली किसी गरीब की नहीं है।

यह पूछिए— कितनी विदेश यात्राएं की?

ऐसे लोग समय विज्ञ ज्योतिषियों का बर्बाद करने के लिए मंच पर आते हैं।

----------


## Pankaj

> जब भी मन दुखी लगे , मंच पे आ जाया करे , कोई न कोई साथी होगा ही आपका होसला देने   के लिए , आपकी हिम्मत बढ़ाने के लिए।  बस आपको कार्य ( नौकरी , या कोई छोटा बिज़नेस , प्रेफर नौकरी को करे ,) करना शुरू करना पड़ेगा।  पहले से कार्य में हो तो उस कार्य में जी जान लगाना शुरू करना पड़ेगा


thankQ mitra
accha lga aapka hausla afzai sun ker.
mai v kisi choti si job se try kerna start kerta hu..
aagey prabhu ki iccha

----------


## Pankaj

> किसको सलाह दे रहे हैं? करोड़पति को?
> 
> हस्तरेखा देखकर तो और कन्फर्म हो गया— यह कुण्डली किसी गरीब की नहीं है।
> 
> यह पूछिए— कितनी विदेश यात्राएं की?
> 
> ऐसे लोग समय विज्ञ ज्योतिषियों का बर्बाद करने के लिए मंच पर आते हैं।


Mitra Rajat ji
karorpati..accha laga sun ker aap ke mooh me ghee sakker..
yaha aamdani ke liye 5000 tak mahiney ke nahi hai aur aap.
aur rahi baat jyotishio ke samay ko barbad kerne ki to aisa mera koi irada nahi hai aur naa hi mai yaha kisi taste purpose se apni post kiya hu.

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> Mitra Rajat ji
> karorpati..accha laga sun ker aap ke mooh me ghee sakker..
> yaha aamdani ke liye 5000 tak mahiney ke nahi hai aur aap.
> aur rahi baat jyotishio ke samay ko barbad kerne ki to aisa mera koi irada nahi hai aur naa hi mai yaha kisi taste purpose se apni post kiya hu.


जाते-जाते आपके पास कितनी कारें हैं ये भी बताते जाइए।

----------


## Pankaj

> जाते-जाते आपके पास कितनी कारें हैं ये भी बताते जाइए।



कारें....sahi baat hai lagta hai aapko mera majak udana accha lag raha hai..

----------


## anita

> सिंह राशि, कन्या लग्न है आपका। चन्द्र में शनि की अन्तर्दशा चल रही है।
> 
> वर्ष 2005 तक जो कमाया था वो कहॉं गया?
> 
> एक हाथ से नहीं, दोनों हाथ से धन लुटाइए। जैसा कहा है वैसा ही हो जाएॅंगे।
> 
> Attachment 911053



क्या आपकी ये कुंडली जो रजत जी ने यहाँ दी वो सही है ?

----------


## anita

> Attachment 911054
> Mitra yah mere hand ki pix hai
> pahley ki hai 
> 
> isey dekh ker aur meri details dekh ker plz kuch upay bata dijiye..




१. आप जिद्दी बहुत है 
२. आप बड़े ही महत्वाकांक्षी प्राणी है 

क्या आप अभी तक अपने जन्मस्थान पे ही कार्यरत है और परिवार के साथ ही रहते है ? इस प्रश्न का उत्तर दीजियेगा 

आप सुबह स्नान के पश्चात् सूर्य को जल चढ़ाया करे वो भी पक्के स्थान पे और ऐसी जगह जहा किसी उस जल पे किसी का पैर न पड़े और और वो नाली में न जाये 
और सूर्य मन्त्र का जाप कर उस जल से ३ बार माथे पे टीका लगा लिया करे 

 और हो सके तो कबूतरों को दाना और पानी रख दिया करे

----------


## Pankaj

> १. आप जिद्दी बहुत है 
> २. आप बड़े ही महत्वाकांक्षी प्राणी है 
> 
> क्या आप अभी तक अपने जन्मस्थान पे ही कार्यरत है और परिवार के साथ ही रहते है ? इस प्रश्न का उत्तर दीजियेगा 
> 
> आप सुबह स्नान के पश्चात् सूर्य को जल चढ़ाया करे वो भी पक्के स्थान पे और ऐसी जगह जहा किसी उस जल पे किसी का पैर न पड़े और और वो नाली में न जाये 
> और सूर्य मन्त्र का जाप कर उस जल से ३ बार माथे पे टीका लगा लिया करे 
> 
>  और हो सके तो कबूतरों को दाना और पानी रख दिया करे


1 and 2 point aapki sahi hai ..
mai apney janm sthan per nahi hu...jaipur/Rajasthan me hu aur akele rahta hu

----------


## anita

> 1 and 2 point aapki sahi hai ..
> mai apney janm sthan per nahi hu...jaipur/Rajasthan me hu aur akele rahta hu



ठीक है जी 

आप हाल फिलाल ये दो उपाय करके देख ले, बाकि हरी इच्छा

----------


## Pankaj

> क्या आपकी ये कुंडली जो रजत जी ने यहाँ दी वो सही है ?


Anita ji.
kundli ka to mujhey pata nahi lekin jo mainey apni detail diya hai wo bilkul sahi hai

Name-Pankaj kumar Nirala
DOB19/12/1978
tob-10.10pm
place-dumka(jharkhand)

----------


## Pankaj

> ठीक है जी 
> 
> आप हाल फिलाल ये दो उपाय करके देख ले, बाकि हरी इच्छा


Thanks a lot Anita ji

----------


## Rajat Vynar

सूर्य को जल चढ़ाएँगे तो सारी गर्लफ्रेण्डें नौ दो ग्यारह हो जाएँगी। सावधान! सोच-समझकर कीजिएगा।

----------


## ashok-

Pankaj ji आप ऐसा करे ज्योतिष सूत्र में अपने प्रश्न को रखे ।मैं आपके प्रश्नों के उत्तर कल रात तक देने का प्रयास करता हूँ। धन्यवाद।

----------


## Pankaj

> Pankaj ji आप ऐसा करे ज्योतिष सूत्र में अपने प्रश्न को रखे ।मैं आपके प्रश्नों के उत्तर कल रात तक देने का प्रयास करता हूँ। धन्यवाद।


Ashok ji.
Mai bilkul naya hu is forum per jaida jankari nahi mujhey is forum ke barey me..
Jyotish samasya aur samdhan likha dekha socha yaha post ker du..
Mujhey to yah pata v nahi jyotish sutra kidhar hai.

waisey mere detail hai.
*Name-Pankaj Kumar Nirala
Dob-19/12/1978
TOB-10.10 PM
Place -Dumka(jharkhand)*...lekin mera gao Bihar me hai aur Rahta abhi jaipur me hu phd ke silsiley me.

sab tarah see hi paresan hi huArthik/saririk/Mansik/samajik..jaisey accha hona hi rook gaya hai meri jindgi me.

Attachment 911074 yah mere right hand ki pix .
Aapkey reply ke liye dhanyawad.

----------


## Pankaj

> सूर्य को जल चढ़ाएँगे तो सारी गर्लफ्रेण्डें नौ दो ग्यारह हो जाएँगी। सावधान! सोच-समझकर कीजिएगा।


koi baat nahi mitra waisey v meri iccha sirf apney maa baap ko khush dekhney ki hai jo sirf meri wajah se paresan hai.
Unhey khush dekhney ki siwaye aur koi iccha nahi meri.

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> sab tarah see hi paresan hi huArthik/saririk/Mansik/samajik..jaisey accha hona hi rook gaya hai meri jindgi me.


बार-बार एक ही झूठ न बोलिए। जैसी कुण्डली आपकी है वैसी मैं तमाम देख चुका हूँ। ऐसी कुण्डली अमूमन करोड़पतियों की होती है और आपके ऊपर तो धन बरस रहा है।

लगता है आपको ग़रीब बनने का शौक़ है। हमारा सूत्र 'लक्ष्मी को रुष्ट करने के उपाय' पढ़ें। फ़िल्म बनाने के लिए चालीस-पचास करोड़ फ़ायनेन्स करना हो तो बोलिए। अनीता जी से कंगना का मोबाइल नम्बर लेकर कंगना को साइन कर लेते हैं। अपने पास एक सूपर-ढूपर स्टोरी है। नाम भी मैंने सोच लिया है- 'इश्क का फ़लूदा'। इस नाम से आज तक कोई फ़िल्म नहीं बनी। बॉक्स ऑफ़िस पर फ़िल्म का फ़लूदा निकल जाएगा और आप शर्तिया ग़रीब बन जाएँगे।

----------


## ashok-

sabse phle anita bitiya aur manch prasask se chhama yachna krta hu roman me likhne ke liye .2011 ke bad sayad phli bar roman me likhna pd raha hai.wastw me meri hindi likhne ke liye sayd google indic tools ka pryog krta tha wo kl se hi install nhi ho raha h. pankaj ji ke prasno ke uttr dene ke liye roman me likhna pd raha hai. dhnywad

----------


## ashok-

pankaj ji aapki lgn aur rashi dono hi singh hai.aap kuch prasno ke uttar de fir aapko upay btata hu.

1) aap ka jnm jaha hua tha uske aaspas kuan ya jl ka koi srot tha  ya h ?

2) aap ke makan ke nikas dwar do hai ? (2 darwaja ya gate h )

3) aapke mata pita ki stithi kya h ? kya unke haddiyo me pichhle sal se dard ki shikayt h ? chot lgi h.

4) aapka pet hamesha garam rhta h ?

dhnywad

----------


## Pankaj

> pankaj ji aapki lgn aur rashi dono hi singh hai.aap kuch prasno ke uttar de fir aapko upay btata hu.
> 
> 1) aap ka jnm jaha hua tha uske aaspas kuan ya jl ka koi srot tha  ya h ?
> 
> 2) aap ke makan ke nikas dwar do hai ? (2 darwaja ya gate h )
> 
> 3) aapke mata pita ki stithi kya h ? kya unke haddiyo me pichhle sal se dard ki shikayt h ? chot lgi h.
> 
> 4) aapka pet hamesha garam rhta h ?
> ...


Reply ke liye dhanyawad Ashok ji
1.nahi koi kuwa nahi tha( ab agar ban gaye ho to iska pata nahi kyuki dumka janm sthan jana nahi hua mera bahut varsho se)
2.Nahi ek hi hai nikas.(gao waley makan me)
abhi jaha rahta hu jaipur me first floor per usmey v nikas ek hi hai lekin ground floor me 2 nikas hai.
3.papa ko ghutno me dard rahta hai bahut artheritis ki sikayat hai,chot v  lagi thi unhey
4.iska arth nahi samjha lekin kabj ki sikayat hai mujhey

----------


## ashok-

pankaj ji  chaliye ek bat aur bta dijiye wartman me kmr ke bichobich dard rhta h ? dhnywad.

----------


## Pankaj

> pankaj ji  chaliye ek bat aur bta dijiye wartman me kmr ke bichobich dard rhta h ? dhnywad.


haan ashok ji dard to rahta hai.

----------


## ashok-

pankaj ji  ab aapko kuch upay batata hu ise kre fayda hoga

1) chandi ki ek chain sombar ke din apne gale me phn le suryoday ke ek ghante ke bhitar.

2) sishe ki glass me pani nhi piyenge 

3) chand ki roshni me thla kre 

4) sombar ko sambhaw ho to niramish bhojan kre aur sham ke bad upwas me rhe.

5) kale aur bhure rang ke kpde na phne nila bhi.

6) 2018-19 me mata pita ke swasthya ka dhyan rakhege.

7) naukri ka yog chal raha h pryas kre.

8)2018-19 aapke liye achha ke sath -sath kuch kharab v rahne wala h.   kuch khas janna ho to pm kr puch lijiyega dhnywad.

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> pankaj ji aapki lgn aur rashi dono hi singh hai.aap kuch prasno ke uttar de fir aapko upay btata hu.
> 
> 1) aap ka jnm jaha hua tha uske aaspas kuan ya jl ka koi srot tha  ya h ?
> 
> 2) aap ke makan ke nikas dwar do hai ? (2 darwaja ya gate h )
> 
> 3) aapke mata pita ki stithi kya h ? kya unke haddiyo me pichhle sal se dard ki shikayt h ? chot lgi h.
> 
> 4) aapka pet hamesha garam rhta h ?
> ...


माफ कीजिएगा, आपका कम्प्यूटर *2 डिग्री 58' 06''* कम चलकर *सिंह* लग्न बता रहा है।

----------


## Pankaj

> pankaj ji  ab aapko kuch upay batata hu ise kre fayda hoga
> 
> 1) chandi ki ek chain sombar ke din apne gale me phn le suryoday ke ek ghante ke bhitar.
> 
> 2) sishe ki glass me pani nhi piyenge 
> 
> 3) chand ki roshni me thla kre 
> 
> 4) sombar ko sambhaw ho to niramish bhojan kre aur sham ke bad upwas me rhe.
> ...


dhnyawad aapka Ashok ji upay bataney ke liye

----------


## ashok-

> माफ कीजिएगा, आपका कम्प्यूटर *2 डिग्री 58' 06''* कम चलकर *सिंह* लग्न बता रहा है।


Rajat Vynar ji aap mujhe maf kijiyega kripya ye bataye aapne kundli banane ke liye kis software ka upyog kiya aur kis

padhti se ? dhnyawad

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> Rajat Vynar ji aap mujhe maf kijiyega kripya ye bataye aapne kis kundli banane ke liye kis software ka upyog kiya aur kis
> 
> padhti se ? dhnyawad


NCL...............................

----------


## ashok-

> NCL...............................


ncl full name please

----------


## ashok-

n.c. lahiri padhti se hi to maine banaya h pr aap kis software se bnaye h ye nhi btaye h. mai parasar light wyahar krta hu

----------


## anita

> sabse phle anita bitiya aur manch prasask se chhama yachna krta hu roman me likhne ke liye .2011 ke bad sayad phli bar roman me likhna pd raha hai.wastw me meri hindi likhne ke liye sayd google indic tools ka pryog krta tha wo kl se hi install nhi ho raha h. pankaj ji ke prasno ke uttr dene ke liye roman me likhna pd raha hai. dhnywad



कोई बात नहीं आदरणीय, मैं तो आपको मंच पे प्रश्न का उत्तर देते हुए देख कर खुश हु 

धन्यवाद

----------


## ashok-

[QUOTE=anita;2264653]कोई बात नहीं आदरणीय, मैं तो आपको मंच पे प्रश्न का उत्तर देते हुए देख कर खुश हु 

धन्यवाद 
aapke khne aur pankaj ji ke reqest pr aa gya 

धन्यवाद |

----------


## gupta rahul

आदरणीय ASHOK AND ANITA JI
नाम RAHUL
जन्म समय 20.05.1984 13.11PM
FEROZEPUR PUNJAB

कृपया शादी कब होगी और कैरियर के सम्बन्ध में बताये

----------


## ashok-

> आदरणीय ASHOK AND ANITA JI
> नाम RAHUL
> जन्म समय 20.05.1984 13.11PM
> FEROZEPUR PUNJAB
> 
> कृपया शादी कब होगी और कैरियर के सम्बन्ध में बताये


 आप कृपया ज्योतिष सूत्र में अपने प्रश्न को रखे और ५ जून के बाद ही आपके प्रश्नों के उत्तर दूँगा। धन्यवाद।

----------

